# higgins smelt outing



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

saturday march 6th me and a few other members will be heading to higgins lake for an all night smelt outing as long as there is still good ice. we will be fishing smeltville and plan on getting there around dark if anyone else wants to join us.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Sorry about posting that other thread bill...I filled it out this morning and didn't post it till afternoon, had to wait on my work schedule.. We'll be there a little earlier on Sat...See ya there!


----------



## Stormrider (Jan 19, 2003)

I am planning on it here's what I will be driving.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

you know im in! my dad should come if he doesnt have to work


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

My son and I will probably be there. May fish all day Saturday. Caught them all day last year.........Patch


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

I am going to try and make it up there for this outing. Depends on ice conditions. Where is everybody going to set up smeltville. Had a really hard time finding people there last weekend. Maybe we can designate an area where we will be setting up.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

hopefully we will be setting up right over the top of a huge school of smelt!!!  but anyways i know ill have my radio on channel 7. i know its gonna be quite a mess on a saturday nite up there. last year wild bill and i didnt make till 9 or 10 at nite dont know when everyone else plans to be there


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

hey ozzy, i plan on leaving earlier this year. probably about 5 on sat.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I talked to my friend last night and they are going to bring 2 sleds (weather permitting) if anyone wants to go out and fish lakers in the late afternoon, look us up. We should be there around noon-1pm.


We'll be real easy to find.....look for the yellow MS.com flag!! Can't miss it..


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

SS, got your PM. Sorry, but I wont be able to make this one. Been up the last two weekends and have to work this one. Hope you have a good turn out! I'm sure there will be many posts on reports come Monday! Good Luck!


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Not sure if I can make it but will try. If I can, I'll make a big 'ol pot of something to eat and how do I rig up for these bad boys?


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

hey craig, if you end up going and want to tag along i have room for 2 more in the truck.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Thanks for the offer Bill but I just found out that Connie ditched our spawn child for the weekend so I guess I'll be doing a little different type of fishing this weekend.

I was looking foreward to this outing too as I love smelt, but when the opertunity for a childless weekend comes up... You know.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

anyone know what the ice conditions are going to be like for tommorrows outing?


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

Just got off the horn with the Sport Shop and there is 12 in. of ice and they are still going out after the smelt. I will more than likely be up there also but not staying all night. Channel 7


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

did he mention any slush and how much ya had to wade thru? or how far out the shore ice is broken up?


----------



## Jeffrey Sr (Jan 22, 2004)

Im in if people are still going. What time to meet? Curious about amount of slush on top. Need to know if I need hip waders or not?


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

He did not say, I did not ask. Just asked how the ice was after all this rain and warm weather. Told me that there was 12 in. and they were still going out after the smelt and still getting them.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

from what i was told theres still 12" of ice. the shore ice is bad in spots but you can still get out. the water is also running down the holes. also heard rumors of a couple trucks that where out there today.

me and ozzgood will be there for sure unless theres high winds. planning to get there around 6 and will be on channel 7.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Our group is still planning on heading over tommorow... Were brining the waders and the sleds... One of them should work... about 30 and snowing out right now in cadilliac..hope it frezzes up tonight..


----------

